# OLL 29 & 30 - The Galaxians, tricked out



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Backhanded OH flicks are changing what it means to be a "good alg."

Does it really look like a Galaxian? Does any OLL really look like anything? But it did put me in the mind of it, and I'm not the first person to name it such, so.

OLL 30: x' U' R' U L' U' R2 U' R' U2 r

OLL 29: f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f' 

Music used with kind permission from Devin Townsend
Album: Ghost
Track: Texada
©Copyright 2011, Hevydevy.com


----------



## Jungleterrain (Jul 4, 2011)

Holy crap that looks awesome. Nice fingertricks. I might learn these


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Jul 4, 2011)

Fck yea!!!!! Finally a good alg!!! sry for inappropriate language, kind of but I couldn't memorize the current algs for oll 29 here!!! NOW I HAVE THE RIGHT AND PREFERED ALG!!!!!I sound weird and annoying... yes, I've been told ;D Thank you so much!!!


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

I love you.


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> Fck yea!!!!! Finally a good alg!!! sry for inappropriate language, kind of but I couldn't memorize the current algs for oll 29 here!!! NOW I HAVE THE RIGHT AND PREFERED ALG!!!!!I sound weird and annoying... yes, I've been told ;D Thank you so much!!!


 
LOL!!! Warms my heart, dude!


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, that alg for OLL 29 is sooooo much better than the one I've been using. I'm gonna switch to it, thanks!


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Wow, that alg for OLL 29 is sooooo much better than the one I've been using. I'm gonna switch to it, thanks!


 
Bless you, edge-flippin queen.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 4, 2011)

I feel like I've tried 3 or 4 different algs for this case, and I really like this execution a lot! I may end up switching to this! Thanks!


----------



## macky (Jul 4, 2011)

teller said:


> OLL 30: x' U' R' U L' U' R2 U' R' U2 r


Nice. Interesting to see another old algorithm revived that fell out of use years ago.



teller said:


> OLL 29: f R U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' f'


I didn't know about this alg. I don't see why you need OH flick here though. This is already beastly with a standard fingering.

I'll compare these with RwR'URU'Rw'U2R2B'R'BR' and the mirror.


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

macky said:


> Nice. Interesting to see another old algorithm revived that fell out of use years ago.
> 
> 
> I didn't know about this alg. I don't see why you need OH flick here though. This is already beastly with a standard fingering.
> ...


Ok, Macky is commenting...I have truly arrived now. 

The OH flick is not "necessary," it is DESIRED. OH is not a tax, it is a headwind.


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Put another way: In ping-pong you had better have a strong back-hand!


----------



## macky (Jul 4, 2011)

teller said:


> Ok, Macky is commenting...I have truly arrived now.


Gmail tells me (through my email to Jeremy Fleischman) that I first came across your video on February 9, 2010. =)



teller said:


> The OH flick is not "necessary," it is DESIRED. OH is not a tax, it is a headwind.
> 
> Put another way: In ping-pong you had better have a strong back-hand!


I agree, but I feel ball coming right to my dominant hand in this case. It could just be my old-fashioned training.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Jul 4, 2011)

I love that alg for OLL 29!!!!! Thanks!!


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2011)

x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x

x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'

Anyone?... I like them because you can do them without regripping and the right hand starts and stops in standard grip. I find them quite easy to sub1.


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'
> 
> Anyone?... I like them because you can do them without regripping and the right hand starts and stops in standard grip. I find them quite easy to sub1.


These are intriguing for different AUF...


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 4, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'
> 
> Anyone?... I like them because you can do them without regripping and the right hand starts and stops in standard grip. I find them quite easy to sub1.


 

Im partial to the first one it has some nice finger tricks but i dont really like the second one


----------



## Forte (Jul 4, 2011)

rob do you generate all of these, they're so ossimmm
I don't really like the last half of the first one, but I'm using the second one.


----------



## Escher (Jul 4, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'
> 
> Anyone?... I like them because you can do them without regripping and the right hand starts and stops in standard grip. I find them quite easy to sub1.


 
Thank you for more OLLCPs <3

I actually feel like the 2nd one is *too* fast

EDIT: Also really nice execution teller  I dislike index flicks across from the F face but I'll see if I can learn to do it for you


----------



## Hershey (Jul 4, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'
> 
> Anyone?... I like them because you can do them without regripping and the right hand starts and stops in standard grip. I find them quite easy to sub1.


 
3 gen for the win? Nice alg.


----------



## ryo (Jul 4, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> x' R U R' D R U2 R U R2' D' x
> 
> x R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U' R2 D x'
> 
> Anyone?...


 Yes, I use it.





I also like R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' and F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U2.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 4, 2011)

I physically smile every time I see one of your fingertricks. You make the sexy move look unsexy. Not only very innovative but also flying the flag of more mature cubers /salute.

On topic: I like both of these, 2 OLLs I have that are sup-2, will be looking into both after comp later this month.

I currently use the following for those two:-
y2 FR'F R2 U' R'U'RU R'F2
r'RU (RUR'U')(R'FRF')M'


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2011)

Forte said:


> rob do you generate all of these, they're so ossimmm
> I don't really like the last half of the first one, but I'm using the second one.


Well I generate many OLL/OLLCP algs which I use.

Tip: If you have an adj edge flip OLL, then it's very likely that CE5 will find a short 3gen alg which can be turned into a <RUD> alg which is at least half decent...

I'd do the last U of the first alg with my right index finger similar to doing F' in a J perm with your left index finger (Like Corny)



Escher said:


> Thank you for more OLLCPs <3
> I actually feel like the 2nd one is *too* fast


Np 



Hershey said:


> 3 gen for the win? Nice alg.


Yep. Anything that's <RUD>, can be done regripless, and isn't long is probably worth learning IMO.



ryo said:


> Yes, I use it.
> I also like R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' and F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U2.


Yeah I thought it was weird that I haven't come across these algs until I managed to find it on CE5 because it's one the first 4 results which come up. I'm glad to see it's been found before and that it's been <RUD> ified already


----------



## Godmil (Jul 4, 2011)

ryo said:


> I also like R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' and F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U2.



That's the exact two I just adopted in the last week.


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

I've had some sleep, now I can look at these!

@Macky - Ok, I played with it some and doing that first U forehand seems fine. In fact that's probably how most everyone would prefer it. I was (and still am) on a OH-flick binge; they have invaded my entire solve at this point. I put that in there to gain a little bit of hand balance; the right hand felt ever so slightly overloaded doing f R U.

@Robert Yau - You are a fountain of algs! 

I am weak at <RUD>. You guys and your sub-1 E-Perms, grrr!!! There is also this R Perm going around that feels like the cube is going to fly out of my hand every time I do it: R U' R' U' R U R D R' U' R D' R' U2 R' 

Sigh...I will practice these.

@Escher 

@Selkie: That second one of yours is not bad at all, has a mercifully low move count.

@Everyone else: Thank you for stopping by and having a look!


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 4, 2011)

Escher said:


> Thank you for more OLLCPs <3


 
Woop

I like my alg for that specific OLL
But knowing a few OLLCP for these doesn't hurt.


----------



## Rpotts (Jul 4, 2011)

Teller - I've been using that alg for OLL 29 since I first learned OLL. I got it from woner, who still uses it, and I execute it exactly as you do, except I don't do the left index push on the first U. That alg for 30 is cool, but I'm really happy with the one I'm using now. Perhaps I'll go through this thread and lean full OLLCP for these cases lol.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 4, 2011)

ryo said:


> F R' F R2 U' R' U' R U l' U2.


I've been using this alg for over 3 years, it's my favourite OLL alg. :3


----------



## teller (Jul 4, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> Teller - I've been using that alg for OLL 29 since I first learned OLL. I got it from woner, who still uses it, and I execute it exactly as you do, except I don't do the left index push on the first U. That alg for 30 is cool, but I'm really happy with the one I'm using now. Perhaps I'll go through this thread and have get OLLCP for these cases lol.


 
I'm not surprised...you always have the good stuff.


----------



## Brest (Jul 4, 2011)

For OLL 30 I like R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
Does anyone else use this?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jul 4, 2011)

Brest said:


> For OLL 30 I like R2 U R' B' R U' R2 U R B R'
> Does anyone else use this?


 
I do. I like it. I fingertrick it.


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 4, 2011)

Teller: I used to be quite weak at doing D' with my left ring finger. After practising the famous <RUD> E perm a lot, I can finally sometimes execute an E perm sub 1 (only just). It does quite weird to me at first, I have to say.


----------



## teller (Jul 6, 2011)

Putting this out there since it's related:

http://skelecosm.com/cube/oll_cit.htm


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 6, 2011)

teller,you tell us so many things ,great algs and great fingertricks,thankuu so much <3


----------



## RaresB (Jul 6, 2011)

EPIC luv the OLL 29


----------



## ilikecubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Robert-Y said:


> Yep. Anything that's <RUD>, can be done regripless, and isn't long is probably worth learning IMO.



Hey Robert,you got any nice RUD alg for this case?




,I hate doing	F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' for this


----------



## teller (Jul 7, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hey Robert,you got any nice RUD alg for this case?
> 
> 
> 
> ,I hate doing	F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' for tha


 
I may shoot these next...mine are painless.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome algs, thanks.


----------



## Forte (Jul 7, 2011)

ilikecubing said:


> Hey Robert,you got any nice RUD alg for this case?
> 
> 
> 
> ,I hate doing	F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' for tha


 
I use (y') R2 Rw U' R U' R' U2 R U' R Rw' (not RUD but w/e)


----------



## Robert-Y (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah me too. I couldn't find anything better than this.


----------



## cuboy63 (Jul 7, 2011)

> Yeah me too. I couldn't find anything better than this.



Forte's alg is pretty sub-1-able(with a slightly different way of doing the alg).

Btw Rob, I sub-1ed DiagAS(2 more) . Can you please generate a better alg for that pi case?


----------

